# Leak on Power Steering High Pressure hose.



## chrisff521 (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a leak on my high pressure hose for the power steering on my 00 maxima. Its leaking right where it's crimped near the firewall. I want to know if there is any way I can fix the crimp to stop the leak or if there is no possible way to fix the leak or slow it down, then does the hose have to be from a 2000-2001 Maxima or can it be from another year? If I can save the money on a used one that would be great.


----------



## chrisff521 (Feb 22, 2011)

Will a hose from a 97-99 maxima fit a 2000?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm not sure if those are interchangeable! Go grab one from a junk yard to find out! Then purchase you a new one.....O'Rielly carries that Powermasters brand! I just bought another OEM p/s h/p hose from Courtesy a few week ago for my 2003 Maxima and I can't really complain about it starting to leak after 8 yrs of trouble free service!


----------



## yoshiltz (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry I cant be of any more help on the interchange question but no, re-crimping that hose will probably make the leak worse. Lucas power steering stop leak can work wonders but probably wont work on the pressure side. Whatever you decide though, you need to fix that hose quickly because they tend to drip directly onto your control arm bushings which will kill them fast causing some really wonky handling and even more expensive repairs.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you take it to an auto parts store that makes hydraulic lines, they may be able to replace the crimp or end of the hose, but, just like getting a used hose...you still have that: a high pressure hose with years of wear and tear on it responsible for routing hydraulic fluid at several hundred pounds of pressure. For me, the safest and most practical solution in the long run is to get a new hose. You can get one from Rockauto.com starting at $63 (Edelmann P/N: 92037) or a Gates for another ten bucks. To answer your question on fitment: 99-03 Maxima, 00-01 Infiniti I30 and 02-04 Infiniti I35 are all the same.


----------

